# Kate Spade Committed Suicide Today.



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

She had a net worth of $200,000,000, and she still killed herself. Why did she do it? I don't know, but she is being spoken of in the past tense already, at CelebrityNetWorth. That did not take long, and how the mighty have fallen. Money has never been an answer to anything, except to buy stuff. Why am I saying that?

I am as poor as a church mouse and I get despondent about it sometimes; but I made a pact with myself and God. I will not leave this world with a rope around my neck or with a hole in my head. Suicide, never answers anything, and people who are rich lean on their wealth, for strength. And when it fails, they have nothing to hold them up.

I guess that what I said fits the Prepper mindset, which is don't give up, so I posted this web link. And if Kate had a tougher mindset, maybe she would not have done that. I don't know if she had any kids, but she knew a lot of people. And her committing suicide harmed them, at least in spirit.

https://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-businessmen/richest-designers/kate-spade-net-worth/

http://www.tmz.com/2018/06/05/kate-spade-dead-dies/


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I don't know why she chose to end her life either, or even who she was, but time after time people of fame find themselves stuck between drugs/alcohol, losing their looks or talents, being social justice warriors, and having very dark secrets behind the scenes. I would be surprised if it wasn't one or more of those factors.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Hopefully she left the funds to a good cause instead of her dog. 

You get sick and in constant pain long enough with no chance of recovery that bullet or rope won't sound so bad.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

So? Her choice


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Money does not buy happiness.

While battling PTSD in the 1980's, things got to the point that one night the M1 Garand barrel was in my mouth, my thumb was on the trigger, and I was going to be with my buddies.

I always, always try to treat people decently, every one is struggling with something.
Some, more than others.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

NOt sure who she is, but money doesn't solve everything.
Many rich people commit suicide. I also feel that there must have some demons in her closet, be it drugs, alcohol, some strange sexual behaviors or something.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Rich or poor, our graves are the same size.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A lot of people are success driven only the find out money doesn’t buy true love or joy. One needs self worth. That comes from another source. For me that is God first, then my wife and kids, then friends and neighbors. Do they get a bit short changed with the hours I work? Probably. It is a balancing act.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Married with a 13 year old daughter. He was home in another room when she hung herself.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Glad you are still with us I know that I have learned from your posts so it matters.

As for Kate Spade I feel empathy for her 13 year old daughter and I believe her spouse. My wife likes her ammo bags. Well when she is done with them they were used for anmo back at home. One here has shotgun shells in it.



rice paddy daddy said:


> Money does not buy happiness.
> 
> While battling PTSD in the 1980's, things got to the point that one night the M1 Garand barrel was in my mouth, my thumb was on the trigger, and I was going to be with my buddies.
> 
> ...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I can most certainly assure you that the finest things and treasures in life, cannot be bought with money.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I never heard of her. Sometimes those demons in the night win. Money is not their price.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Saw this on drudge yesterday, it ruined my whole day in a round about way; my favorite gift to mrs Hen, was a late spade purse. It was quite fashionable atleast in my mind, but most importantly it was big enough to carry all the stuff I had given her.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

She suffered from depression, but would not seek treatment because she was concerned about her image. (This reported on news this am)

What does suicide do to her image?


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Suicide???


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

tango said:


> So? Her choice


Some choices are wrong, though. I imagine her husband and daughter think so.

ETA: in the end, we all stand alone and the only one who can help us is Jesus. That's the message of Christianity.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Life is about choices.
Good or bad, we live and die with the choices we make.
George Jones sang about that very thing----"Living and dying with the choices I made"


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

tango said:


> So? Her choice


That was just crass, and maybe you should use it as an epitaph, if you ever choose that route. Something like, "Here Lies Tango, It Was His Choice, And You Can't See The Hole In His Head Anyway".


----------

